# Edinburgh, Scotland - Player needed for ongoing 4th Ed game



## EmbraCraig (Apr 22, 2012)

Evening all,

We have a spot for 1 player to join us in an ongoing 4th Ed D&D campaign which has been run for a  year now.  We're currently playing fortnightly Saturday afternoons in a nice cafe in town. 

The group is currently level 6, so you'd be joining with a character at  that level. Some previous experience of 4th would be preferred, but we  can make do without if you're able to hit the ground running and learn  the game quickly.

We're a relaxed, easy going group and sessions usually involve plenty of  laughs. Age range is 20s and 30s, and due to the nature of some of the  table talk, I'd probably prefer players to stay in the 18+ age range.

The campaign is combat encounter focussed (but does have a  gradually uncovering narrative), and is likely to stay that way.  Character backgrounds are encouraged, and I'll try my best to work any  player driven plot hooks into the campaign.

Any questions, shout here or send me a PM 

Craig


----------



## EmbraCraig (May 3, 2012)

This spot is still open if anyone is interested


----------



## Piratecat (May 3, 2012)

I'll sign up! I just have to move to Scotland.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2012)

Piratecat said:


> I'll sign up! I just have to move to Scotland.




start swimming!!!


----------



## EmbraCraig (May 4, 2012)

Hey, I'm sure it's only an 8 or 9 hour flight - you could do that there and back once a fortnight, surely?


----------

